# citric acid or vinegar?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am waiting for that citric acid and baking soda co2 setup to come that I ordered off ebay and wondering if anyone has compared the difference between citric acid and vinegar and have recommendations?


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Citric acid. I tried with vinigar and its just too weak to work well. The citric acid will make your life easier from the get go. If you need to find some I can give u a link for some cheap citric acid


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried the traditional sugar/yeast combo on the ebay co2 systems? Will it work?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

technically it would work, but you can't really use the full system, just the bottle cap would be good to use.

I am currently using vinegar and the pressure build up sucks, would be even lower with yeast.

This system is best with citric acid


----------



## LongFin (11 mo ago)

JNSN said:


> Has anyone tried the traditional sugar/yeast combo on the ebay co2 systems? Will it work?


Please share the link to buy citric acid


----------



## krisrempel (4 mo ago)

Citric acid dissolves calcium deposits better than standard vinegar. Moreover, Citric acid works great for cleaning hard-to-reach places. But seriously be careful with the aerosolization of the water.


----------

